# 1 mile steep climb?



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

A few years back when I had a road bike for a short period of time, a few guys dragged me out to a road that climbed up a very steep grade for about a mile or more...I thought it was Avon mountain road as we were in that vicinity but then when I looked it up on Google maps street view it didn't resemble it at all.

Does anyone know of a climb in that area or a south central location that is steep, straight and long as heck.

One landmark I know of is a gas station right at the bottom of it.

Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

captain-ahab said:


> A few years back when I had a road bike for a short period of time, a few guys dragged me out to a road that climbed up a very steep grade for about a mile or more...I thought it was Avon mountain road as we were in that vicinity but then when I looked it up on Google maps street view it didn't resemble it at all.
> 
> Does anyone know of a climb in that area or a south central location that is steep, straight and long as heck.
> 
> ...


Hey, Cap'n, you're going to have to give people more information than that if you want an answer. We don't even know what state you're in ;-)

Edit: I see from your other posts you're in Connecticut. I agree it probably wasn't Avon mountain (rt 44), because you'd remember the horrendous traffic and dangerous road conditions -- lousy place to cycle. There are lots of other steep climbs in south central CT, although there are few roads that climb straight for as much as a mile. I live east of the river (Glastonbury), and Rt 94 (Hebron Avenue) westbound from the Blackledge River to Marlborough Road fits your description -- about 3/4 mile very steep, then another 1/2 mile just a little easier. But that's a long way from Avon Mountain.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

HAHA, oops

I'm in Connecticut.

I can give you a rough Idea of how we got there...We rode from the rail trail in Cheshire out towards the Prospect/Southington area...

One thing that made this climb insane was the grade stayed almost perfectly the same all the way up...STEEP and it was a very straight road.

Thanks


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, Rt 44's traffic would have been memorable. Could it be Mountain Rd (St Road 529) in Granby? If you start at it's intersection with 189 it's savage. There's a really old Mobile station near it's base


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Old mobile station sounded right, but it was only a 70 mile round trip from NH...so it had to be closer. 

I'm going to check that one out though 

Thanks


----------



## ne_dan (Apr 28, 2006)

You should check out Gaylord Mountain rd, in Hamden. The hill is short about half a mile but its around 20%. Also right in the area is Bethany Mtn road its longer and about 12% for about 1.5 miles the 2 roads are about a mile apart so you can put in some good hill loops.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

MisterMike said:


> Yes, Rt 44's traffic would have been memorable. Could it be Mountain Rd (St Road 529) in Granby? If you start at it's intersection with 189 it's savage. There's a really old Mobile station near it's base


Sorry Mike but Mtn Rd is def. not gradual nor a constnt grade. Very steep on the bottom like you said-first 1/2 mile is between 10 and 15% then much more reasonable to the top. And at the bottom is a post office not gas station and oh it's about 3.5 miles. Other than that I think you were spot on.
By the way Avon Mnt is not bad, at least climbing, now with the wide shoulders.


----------



## bbsmyle (Sep 22, 2005)

If you were coming from new haven/ chesire trail area and heading into southington you have two climbs coming off of rt 10 onto 322. If you turn left on 322 you end up going up a killer climb. Its long, straight, and a constant grade all the way to the top. Its about a mile, mile and a half in length. 
If you go right there is a climb with a gas station on the right at the bottom but it isnt as nasty and I wouldnt think it would be something worth remembering. Check out Rt 322 on google maps and see if it rings any bells. 
A 70 mile round trip would def put you around the area of Rt 322 form new haven. I ride from southington to new haven very frequently since Im from that area in southington. I range from 60 to 80 miles round trip when I do that ride.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Lil Dale said:


> Sorry Mike but Mtn Rd is def. not gradual nor a constnt grade. Very steep on the bottom like you said-first 1/2 mile is between 10 and 15% then much more reasonable to the top. And at the bottom is a post office not gas station and oh it's about 3.5 miles. Other than that I think you were spot on.
> By the way Avon Mnt is not bad, at least climbing, now with the wide shoulders.


My recollection must have been clouded by my suffering during the first 1/2 mile. I never did go back. Now I just keep heading N on 189 to Granville.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

bbsmyle, you nailed it...I looked at Google maps and we started at what looks like a Sams gas station on rt 322 and rode up (according to the map 1.4 miles) to where it kind of splits and crests.

Looking at the map, it doesn't seem as steep as I recall, but that day was the furthest I've ever ridden on a road bike and I was already pooped. Maybe this spring I'll get back there.

Thanks for all the help and the other suggestions are great too everyone!


----------



## bbsmyle (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice! I believe that hill is about 8-10% at the beginning then levels off to about 4-6% after about 3/4 to a mile give or take. I use that climb to get my legs back in the early season. Not hard by itself but respectable after 40 miles. 
Castle craig isnt that much farther up the road on your left. Good steep climb with wonderful views at the top. If your ever riding up in the area let me know. Always looking to ride with new peeps


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm usually good on the hills, but yeah, it must have been the long ride first getting there.

I'll totally give you a shout when I get up to speed...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Ha. I used to live in Bristol (right next to Southington). I recall that hill now. It was so long ago I forgot about it. The old Marion Hill as we called it. It might be 20 years ago...that's scary


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

If you lived in Bristol, then you must know an even more difficult climb, Willis Street. Starts off at like 20% grade , eases up to about 8%, then kicks up again toward the top. It's one of the toughest climbs around. Rt. 322 is a tough steady grind and I routinely do repeats on it. Willis is a killer for repeats. Just thought I'd chime in since i live in the area.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

captain-ahab, sorry to take us off topic but since you've identified the hill perhaps you will let me reminisce about my stomping grounds as a youth. Thx. 

Willis Street. OMG. I never tried it although I did do Woodland St. near Page Park once. Short but very steep. Actually, the Chippens Hill area and out into Burlington, Terryville and Harwinton is where I frequented. I always thought Rt72 up past Reservoir #4 was really nice.

Funny story about Willis though...my dad, in his infinite wisdom, taught my sister to drive a stick shift on Willis St. Years later when I owned the same car and the clutch was shot at 70Kmi I got all bummed out since I thought I killed it way too young. My _[non automotively inclined]_ sister asked, "Gee, do you think all the really smelly smoke that was coming from under the hood when I learned to drive it is related?" Ya think !


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

Funny! I also routinely ride rt. 72 through harwington, etc. Amazing how the Rt. 72 goes from congested in Bristol to the sticks in a matter a a few miles. I follow Rt. 72 until there is a stop sign at a major intersection, sorry I'm not good with street names, then go straight up this really steep hill and then eventually end up in New Hartford, Collinsville, Farmington, then eventually back to Southington. A nice loop but not easy. Anyways, take care!


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

How do you actually measure a grade of a hill..when I climb a steep hill it feels like 25% only to find out it's 10%...who measures this stuff?


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

I use the garmin edge 305 and it measures grade and elevation.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

captain-ahab said:


> How do you actually measure a grade of a hill..when I climb a steep hill it feels like 25% only to find out it's 10%...who measures this stuff?


First, if it feels like 25% but it's only 10 you need to train more in the hills:cryin: 

But to your question, all you need is the distance of the climb and the elevation gain in ft/meters. For example, Girl Scout hill (Plains Rd) in Willington/Tolland off Rt 32 has a 1/2 K steep section that has an elevation gain of 223 ft/ 68m for a15% grade for that .5k.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

captain-ahab said:


> How do you actually measure a grade of a hill..when I climb a steep hill it feels like 25% only to find out it's 10%...who measures this stuff?


I'll use mapmyride.com. It's gradients aren't that accurate if you do the elevation profile for an entire ride but it you do a short path along just the hill you are interested in it works close enough.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got an inclinometer for my iphone, probably not as accurate as say the garmin, but should help me out.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

When I first read the original poster I was thinking Tolcott Mountain from the Simsbury side RT 185. Avon Mountain has never scared me, matter of fact it was to me a cake walk when it was designed bad ...now with the road width improvements it's safer to ride then a card game at a senior centre. LOL.










.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Ah, yes, Talcott Mnt/Penwood 4.5 minute climb, from the horse farm sign to the town line at top!


----------

